# NH TD80D Cutting Hay



## jhudsonred (Mar 4, 2014)

I purchased a 2wd NH TD80D this week as well as a new 9' hay mower that weights 1200lbs. The tractor has no loader on it and I'm wondering about carrying this mower down the road. I haven't had a chance to hook it up yet. I know this tractor is capable of pulling this mower and cutting hay ground with it. My question really is how light the front end will be without a loader. I plan on getting a loader this fall so that will help I'm sure. The lift capacity of the arms are around 5500lbs. Should I find some weights for the front till I have a loader or should it be fine. I have a neighbor that has one but his is 4wd with a loader and he pulls a 10' no problem. Thanks for any response.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I would think with a mower thats less than a quarter of the lift capacity you should be fine.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I would think it would work just fine. Only one way to find out!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If the loader in the fall is a certainty, I'd try it without weights. If it seems to need some added weight between now and then, maybe fill the front tires?


----------



## arfowler (Jan 10, 2012)

Unless turning on hills I think you should be ok. I been thinking of one that size, what kind of price and hours was it? Power shift or standard tranny?


----------



## jhudsonred (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks yeah I'm hoping it's ok. I read up on some details about the weight. Said when lifted off ground 36%of the loads weight is transferred to the front. Plus I plan on putting some fluid in the rear tires.

Standard shift. 12 fwd 12 reverse. Ours had only 500 hrs on it and we gave 18,500. It's in immaculate condition. 2008 model. Prices a bush-hog loader with joystick installed for 6500. Plan on putting that on this fall.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

I'd definatly put fluid in the front tires or get the loader on sooner.Until then,keep your hand on the three point lever so you can drop it if the front end gets to bouncing .


----------



## jhudsonred (Mar 4, 2014)

I had plan on putting some fluid in the left rear for sure. Being a 2wd how much fluid should go in the front i wonder.


----------



## arfowler (Jan 10, 2012)

I currently run a TL90 fwa standard 12 speed but saw a TL80 2wd close by with @500 hrs guy was asking 18k. It looked pretty clean. Sounds like you got a nice deal. Disc mowers usually sit pretty tight to tractor so weight balance should work for you.


----------



## jhudsonred (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah. I'm not sure the difference between the TL's and the TD's may be years. Idk. Yeah I wanted a little bigger tractor. Closer to 100hp. We have a 100 hp John Deere too that we cut and bale with. Just needed to add another mower and rake tractor. Hope this one pans out till I get a loader installed.


----------



## jhudsonred (Mar 4, 2014)

Cut hay all day and she handled it just fine. Thanks for all the replys.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

jhudsonred said:


> I had plan on putting some fluid in the left rear for sure. Being a 2wd how much fluid should go in the front i wonder.


Should tell you in the Owner's manuel.It will depend on tire size.I wouldn't put fluid in one side without the other


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

It will be just fine....just hook up and go. Your only talking 1,200 lb that is just one large roll of hay.


----------

